# First name to go with middle name James?



## KittieB

I'm only 7 weeks pregnant, but me and OH have been thinking about names a lot recently. We're pretty much set on a girls name - Isabelle Rose, but we're now struggling to find a boys name we agree on!

The name has to have James in it somewhere, as this is a family name. OH likes James Alexander and then Jamie for short, but I quite like these names:

Oliver James
Toby James
Benjamin James
Harry James

We also both like Jack, but that doesn't really go with James.

We prefer more traditional names and OH doesn't like uncommon names.

Does anyone have any other names that they think we would like?


----------



## Fallen Ambers

Parker James
Lucas James
Kash James
Garrett James


----------



## katree

Luke James x


----------



## RubyRainbows

I love James Alexander, nn. Jamie... that gets my vote!

I also like Toby, Oliver, & Benjamin with the middle name James... they all sound good!

I love the initials "AJ" & "CJ" personally...

Carson James
Cameron James
Casey James
Christopher James

Anthony James
Andrew James
Alexander James
Austin James


----------



## Arisa

Samuel James Love it :hugs:
Michael James
Joshua James
Adrian James
Nathan James
Blake James
Geoffery James
Owen James
Benjamin James and B.J for short, this is my favourite one personally 
Duncan James because then you can call him D.J :)


----------



## RubyRainbows

"DJ" is also good initials!

I like:

Dominic James
Devon James
Declan James


----------



## KittieB

Thank you so much everyone :) you've definitely given me some good ideas, will speak to my OH about it later.


----------



## sarah0108

Connor james


----------



## neadyda

We have James Declin (after my dad Declin James) but we call him Jamie 

What about 
Daniel James
Finley James
Scott James

Xx


----------



## XxChristinexX

we have Kyle James


----------



## duckytwins

my ds is alexander james!


----------



## helenb

i had this dilema when i had my son. i love the name james but as so many family members were also called james, i didn't want him to be called james for his first name. i also lost my best friend shortly before i found out i was pregnant and wanted my son to have his name, robert out of respect, but robert is such a boring name i didn't want to call him that either so he got alex robert james. alex's midwife picked his name as after a week he was still nameless :S looking back, i couldn't have picked a better name myself x


----------



## Aunie

Andrew James?


----------



## Lettuce

My husband is Roderick James. If we'd had a boy his name would have been david James. :) x


----------



## summer.

*dylan james * was on our list of boy names


----------



## oliviarose

Finlay James (this will be our next LOs name if it is a boy)
Archie James
Joseph James
Jacob James


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

James Henry
James Matthew
James Richard
James Leo
James Ryan


----------



## Kaisma

Good I read this thread as if we gonna have a boy I want the middle name to be James (after my OH, although we call him Jamie) but I defo want baby boy to have a middle name James!!!


----------



## Abbys mommy

I concur with Kyle James.


----------



## jadenblu

I want to use James as part of a boy's name as well. My current favourite is Zachary James. :flower:

Also this is from Sex and the City, but I really love Mr Big's "real" name - John James Preston. I am even considering trying to talk DH into using it! :haha:


----------



## KittieB

I love most of the names that you girls suggested, thank you :)

My OH, on the other hand, is a bit more fussy! But, we have decided that the favourite at the moment is Harry James :)


----------



## MamaFeliz

:thumbup: I have a Benjamin James


----------



## miss_daisy78

we're either having logan james or riley james


----------



## c.m.c

John... so simple but elegant! John James....

I love Oliver James from your list


----------



## KittieB

c.m.c said:


> John... so simple but elegant! John James....
> 
> I love Oliver James from your list

I love Oliver James as well, but OH has gone off it. He said it reminds him of liver :dohh:


----------

